

Ebola Outbreak Evolution Rate - relaxman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_West_Africa_Ebola_outbreak#Timeline_of_the_outbreak

======
x0x0
Wow, the estimated 1st derivative of cases by country does _not_ make this
anything like under control.

~~~
glbrew
I think the 1st derivative of new cases is more meaningful for being under
control... hopefully

